# Yuzu



## Lindy (Sep 18, 2013)

Here is another one of my recent soaps....

Scented with Yuzu - I'm undecided a to how much I like that scent...

Thanks for looking.......


----------



## eyeroll (Sep 18, 2013)

Very pretty. It looks like summertime!


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## ocean_soul (Sep 18, 2013)

Very nice, I love the happy colors.


----------



## FOhoarder (Sep 18, 2013)

I love those colors together! Great job on the swirls!


----------



## Busyfingers (Sep 18, 2013)

First word that came to mind was Yummy!  Lovely swirls.


----------



## Lidyax (Sep 18, 2013)

Those swirls are perfect! Love it!


Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------



## osso (Sep 18, 2013)

It's so pretty!


----------



## judymoody (Sep 18, 2013)

Very nice color choice and pattern!

I know what you mean about yuzu.  I go back and forth on it.  I find it a bit too sweet sometimes.  I blend it with a little NDA 5x lemon and it adds a little zest and sparkle


----------



## lsg (Sep 18, 2013)

Lovely soap, I love the smell of yuzu fragrance and essential oil.


----------



## Lindy (Sep 18, 2013)

Thank you everyone.

Judy thank you for the idea!  I think I might add some bergamot or litsea cubea to it.....


----------



## kazmi (Sep 18, 2013)

That is such pretty soap!!  The colors and your swirls are really nice.  I love yuzu from BB.  Haven't tried it anywhere else because I really like theirs and have used it in several of my soaps.


----------



## hlee (Sep 18, 2013)

Love this happy soap!


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 18, 2013)

Love the colors and the swirl.  I like Yuzu but have trouble getting it to stick long term.


----------



## Skatergirl46 (Sep 18, 2013)

Very pretty! When I saw this I thought of Spumoni ice cream. Yum!


----------



## TVivian (Sep 18, 2013)

Gorgeous!


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## Hazel (Sep 18, 2013)

Beautiful! I don't care for Yuzu and I never could understand why people loved it. Maybe I just had a bad bottle.


----------



## Cherry Pit Soap Works (Sep 18, 2013)

I LOVE YUZU!!! Such a gorgeous scent, I think. Smells like a really perfect orange to me. Even though it's a grapefruit. Your soap is so dang pretty!


----------



## lisamaliga (Sep 18, 2013)

I adore that color combo!


----------



## Lindy (Sep 18, 2013)

Thank you so much everyone....

I don't hate the scent, I'm just unsure of it.......


----------



## Relle (Sep 19, 2013)

Love Yuzu, but doesn't stick for me.


----------



## jenneelk (Sep 19, 2013)

Oh that's beautiful and refreshing. Great for Yuzu!


----------



## Lindy (Sep 19, 2013)

Thank you...


----------



## renata (Sep 19, 2013)

I love it!


----------



## savonierre (Sep 19, 2013)

That is beautiful


----------



## Lindy (Sep 21, 2013)

Thank you both!


----------



## dcornett (Sep 23, 2013)

VERY pretty! Love the colors!


----------



## soapsbysonja (Sep 24, 2013)

LOVE IT!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## Lindy (Sep 25, 2013)

Thank you both so much!


----------

